# Not-Halt quittieren mit Taster Steuerung ein



## volker (7 April 2010)

hallo

ein not-halt taster schaltet über ein not-halt-relais unter anderem das steuerspannungsschütz weg.
ist es erlaubt mit dem taster steuerspannung ein auch geichzeitig das not-halt-relais zu quittieren?


----------



## Verpolt (7 April 2010)

Hallo Volker,

Ist der Steuerspannungsschütz-Öffner in Reihe zum Taster EIN ?

Viele Not-Aus-Relais´ sind konfigurierbar. (Auto-Reset, Reset über Taster...)

Machst du die Quittierung über den Ein-Taster, könnte es passieren, daß dein NA-Relais nicht schaltet, da ja gleichzeitig das EIN-Signal anliegt. Das mögen viele NA-Relais nicht.
Wenns doch geht, müsstest du solange den Ein-Taster drücken, bis das Relais quittiert ist und erst dann einschaltet.


----------



## volker (7 April 2010)

hallo

nein öffner ist nicht im rückführkreis.

es ist aber ein schliesser des na-relais in dem pfad des steuerschützes. d.h. das steuerschütz kann erst anziehen, wenn das na-relais geschaltet hat.

es ging mir jetzt ehr darum ob das grundsätzlich erlaubt ist oder ob ich das mit 2 tastern machen muss.
also erst na-quitt und dann steuerung ein.
da streiten sich hier bei uns im mom die geister.

ich meine ich hätte mal gelesen das man das nicht zusammenfassen darf.

hab mich jetzt aber für die 2taster variante entschieden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2010)

Irgendwo steht geschrieben das durch das Quittieren einer Sicherheitsfunktion es nicht zum Anlauf der Maschine kommen darf. Dazu ist dann eine weitere Betätigung nötig.


----------



## Safety (7 April 2010)

Hallo,
das steht z.B. in der EN ISO 13849-1 unter 5.2.2
Manuelle Rückstellfunktion

-darf selbst keine Gefährdungssituation einleiten
-muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen
……………….


----------



## volker (7 April 2010)

hallo

genau so hatte ich das auch im kopf. ich wusste nur nicht mehr wo das steht


----------



## Safety (7 April 2010)

Muss ja für was gut sein, dass ich mit dem Zeug herumschlage!


----------

